# A sore thorn



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 25, 2020)

Many complain that the numbers of masons in their Lodge is declining. I've had some thoughts for a while on one specific area, that is replying to a candidate's initial email, message, or telephone call. I'm curious to hear your opinion and I would like to exclude other possible causes that may contribute to a diminishing number of masons for this one debate.

I find that a candidate's initial email or message through a Lodge website's contact-us page seems to be habitually unanswered. At least that was my experience. Only 20% of my initial emails and messages got a reply. I got 2 replies, and even then I didn't get a follow up later through the process. I know my personal sample would make my statistics invalid, but I've read of other candidates on either side of the pond with a similar experience. Whatever the exact percentage may be, there seems to be a problem in answering a candidate's initial contact attempt.

I've read that some Lodges employ this tactic to see if the person who's enquiring is serious enough to get in touch again, or it's only a passing fancy of his. Personally I think that other procedures should be in place to ascertain a candidate's seriousness. A serious candidate may also be put off by not receiving a reply, because he may get the impression that that organisation itself is not a serious one and not one that he'd want to be a member of. My personal opinion is that not answering emails or contact-us messages – whether intentionally or by negligence – is not fit for the purpose of sieving through serious candidates.

It also gives the impression that that organisation has dropped the ball. The excuse that the organisation is run by volunteers and some of them may not know how to use a computer is also invalid or irrelevant, immo, as the damage is the same whether you do something on purpose or by accident:

If you don't know how to use a computer, you shouldn't be given the responsibility to answer emails and messages, or you shouldn't volunteer to do it.
If you're doing something as a volunteer, you're not doing it worse than if you were paid for. Actually I find that it's the other way round. You feel so strongly about an organisation that you're prepared to give up your personal time to be of service.
If you volunteer to answer emails and messages, you're the first person someone gets in touch with and you're representing the whole organisation. You better do it well, or the reputation of the whole organisation will suffer.
Which brings me to my last point (on a post that is already longer than it meant to be):

How many WM's (or Lodges in general) check how emails and messages are replied, or whether they are replied at all? From my past as an Army officer, I learned that checking if something had been done was just as important as giving the order.

I don't know how many of you are familiar with marketing funnels to see at what point during your interaction with a customer you lose them (like in Google Analytics for example). Adopting a procedure like that would probably indicate that Lodges haemorrhage candidates at the very first steps of interaction with a potential candidate, by:

not replying to their first email or message
not following up later in the process
I think that correcting this type of problems may make some difference to the dwindling number of masons.


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Jan 25, 2020)

It has been my experience that in the time it takes most Masons to complain about their Lodge they could write an entertaining piece of Masonic education, that they could then read in Lodge, that would make their Brothers want to attend Lodge more often.  Perhaps if a Mason can’t or won’t do this they are the problem.


----------



## WV719 (Jan 25, 2020)

One problem that we are seeing is during the consolidation of lodges. A lot of brothers become disinfranchised that their lodge is gone and what to blame someone so they blame the lodge that they merger into.  As to the original question at my lodge our sectary isn't exactly a spring chicken and has a lot of difficulty using a computer.  We are facing some dark times and with out young men who are more aware of the times we will most likely continue to slowly bleed out members.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 26, 2020)

So, I've asked many that have been raised

We're you satisfied with your degrees you received ? Most out of the last 10 had said no.
Please explain
Apon their initial contract with the lodge, dinner or visit before a business meeting, there was several brothers of that lodge attending. And eager to get new members.
But at the time of the degree maybe 3 or 4 members of that lodge even attended.

Have you attended any educational classes, been approached to be mentored or asked to learn ritual for a chair ? Again the answer being no.

Have you been asked to participate in any charity work or anything for the community ? Again the answer being no

A few said they didn't feel like what we preach. Especially brotherly love, or friendship. So, this question no longer has any value to it because we know the answers and we know why membership is heading the way of the dodo. And when we consolidate 6 lodges into one, we are dealing the fate of our fraternity. Raise dues, get new blood that we have no intentions of doing anything with and look around to find something to point our finger to.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2020)

As Lodge Secretary, I respond to almost 100% of emails (including those from women) asking to join. I skip the crazies, but often reply to them too. I've basically given up on Nigerians - I just tell them to use Google. I often worry that my reply ends up in Spam. I call them if they leave a number after emailing, in which I tell them I will call, and it is amazing how many of them never saw my email, even when I call a few days later. Asking the men across the State who do this, they all say the same. Initial inquiries are many, but actual response from them  are few.. what do you think is going on with that ?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2020)

@TheThumbPuppy Could I ask.. are you a Freemason ?

"Only 20% of my initial emails and messages got a reply"
Do you know how many you sent ?

For me, this is one role which should be centralised by Grand Lodge by trained volunteers or staff.


----------



## coachn (Feb 10, 2020)

A far bigger problem is blaming messengers who deliver to deaf ears the results of a system that doesn't ...

1) deliver, 
2) clearly explain to its members that they can offer exactly what they want, and 
3) offer anything other than a degree mill experience ...

...rather than to help train members to provide to the whole by providing for themselves.

The behavior of the organization's existing members bring about these complainers.  These existing members are their worst enemies when it comes to producing complainers. 

What to do: 

1) Listen
2) Respond to create a system that minimizes the things complained about
3) Be the solution


----------



## hanzosbm (Feb 10, 2020)

I know there's no such thing as innovation in Masonry (hahahahahaha), but it might be worthwhile to create a position (officer would be ideal, but even a committee of one would work) whose sole purpose is to manage communications (primarily external).  Phone calls, emails, social media, lodge announcements, lodge website, you name it.  Yes, I know this is technically under the purview of the secretary, but most secretaries have their hands full with all of the Grand Lodge required business.  Even if the position was focused just on the technical side like posting a message from the Master, or updating the website's calendar, or forwarding emails of prospective candidates, whatever.

The other option would be to cease trying to maintain these levels of communication.  A static website that simply says "if you're interested in joining, come to our stated meeting at this time and place" is far better than a website that shows the details of every fish fry and pancake breakfast, but which was last updated 3 years ago; it leaves a man questioning if the lodge is even functioning anymore (and in today's age of constant consolidations, it's a legitimate concern).


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 10, 2020)

I would just stop answering any email , etc that comes from Africa or the middle east. For the most part freemasonry isn't allowed in their countries.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 12, 2020)

hanzosbm said:


> I know there's no such thing as innovation in Masonry (hahahahahaha), but it might be worthwhile to create a position (officer would be ideal, but even a committee of one would work) whose sole purpose is to manage communications (primarily external).  Phone calls, emails, social media, lodge announcements, lodge website, you name it.  Yes, I know this is technically under the purview of the secretary, but most secretaries have their hands full with all of the Grand Lodge required business.  Even if the position was focused just on the technical side like posting a message from the Master, or updating the website's calendar, or forwarding emails of prospective candidates, whatever.
> 
> The other option would be to cease trying to maintain these levels of communication.  A static website that simply says "if you're interested in joining, come to our stated meeting at this time and place" is far better than a website that shows the details of every fish fry and pancake breakfast, but which was last updated 3 years ago; it leaves a man questioning if the lodge is even functioning anymore (and in today's age of constant consolidations, it's a legitimate concern).



Reminds me of our Lodge Engagement Officer
https://fmv.org.au/engagement-training/


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 12, 2020)

We had, have, a Facebook page that may or may not have been or is being maintained by someone. I heard yesterday after this Facebook page has sat dormant for 3 years that a brother who should not even be anywhere near anything that has to do with promoting anything with our lodge, now is in charge of the page.


----------



## bro.william (Feb 12, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> We had, have, a Facebook page that may or may not have been or is being maintained by someone. I heard yesterday after this Facebook page has sat dormant for 3 years that a brother who should not even be anywhere near anything that has to do with promoting anything with our lodge, now is in charge of the page.



Social media pages require a certain amount of talent and commitment.  If done well, they can be used to really astounding effect.  If done half-ass, they really ought not to be done at all.   I suppose that applies to many things in life, but it's all just so glaring on a FB page that was last posted upon in, say, 2015.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 19, 2020)

bro.william said:


> Social media [...]



I know that things are quite different on the two sides of the pond. Over here for example I've never seen anybody with a Freemasonry-related bumper sticker or jewellery.

I suppose that we may also have a different attitude towards social media.

But why would you want your Lodge to have a Facebook page in practice? (genuine question)


----------



## bro.william (Feb 19, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I know that things are quite different on the two sides of the pond. Over here for example I've never seen anybody with a Freemasonry-related bumper sticker or jewellery. I suppose that we may also have a different attitude towards social media. But why would you want your Lodge to have a Facebook page in practice? (genuine question)



In fairness, there's not really the whole bumper sticker culture about anything in Europe.  It's a very American thing, that, in general. 

I don't actually think it's all that urgent for a lodge to have a facebook page.  But I do think that, if they're going to have one, it pays to do it well.  My Welsh lodge has a Facebook page that doesn't get updated a whole lot, and therefore doesn't encourage a lot of activity or interest.  My Texas lodge, on the other hand, has a really powerful social media presence – they post every event; they post stuff of interest to freemasons; they post a lot of articles about their history and the history of their members.  What ends up happening is that we get followed by a lot of guys throughout Texas and beyond, and there's a constant little patter of warm conversation amongst Texas masons in general, and Waco masons in particular.  You can get a really good feel for the lodge that way.  (In fact, that strong internet presence was a big part of why I connected with them and ultimately joined; they made it easy to do, and fun to be a part of.)  

On the other hand, the Welsh lodge has a really, really lively WhatsApp chat group that they add every member to from the moment of initiation.  Consequently, we've got a lot of good personal interaction and camaraderie throughout the month, not just at the meeting and the festive board.  If the Texas lodge has one of those, I've not yet found it; but I wish they did.  

I can also see that social media would be good for alerting the general public to a lodge's charitable or community activities, but I expect that the bulk of social media stuff would be most effective at fostering engagement internally (as an additional thing, not a replacement for real life) or providing an easy online presence and entry point for people who are just beginning to look into the craft.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 19, 2020)

One of my lodges has over 500 members scattered worldwide... our FB page is a minor gathering place.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 19, 2020)

bro.william said:


> In fairness [...]



Thank you for taking the time to recount your experience with FB and WhatsApp.

I still dislike both (and most other social media platforms), but it's good to hear someone else's opinion.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 19, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> One of my lodges has over 500 members scattered worldwide... our FB page is a minor gathering place.



I'm probably asking something that everybody else already knows. 

How do you keep in touch if your brethren are geographically far apart? Is social media utilised at all, or do you just use old-fashioned email groups and a passworded website/forum?

Do you only meet with a small percentage of brethren?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I'm probably asking something that everybody else already knows.
> 
> How do you keep in touch if your brethren are geographically far apart? Is social media utilised at all, or do you just use old-fashioned email groups and a passworded website/forum?


I use email and phone as a Lodge Sec.. but there is interaction on FB between members..

I have a passworded website - it was never embraced and is basically forgotten.. I use it as cloud storage only now..


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 21, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I'm probably asking something that everybody else already knows.
> 
> How do you keep in touch if your brethren are geographically far apart? Is social media utilised at all, or do you just use old-fashioned email groups and a passworded website/forum?
> 
> Do you only meet with a small percentage of brethren?



We have a classic mail list that members can receive in various levels. Our private site has photo galleries and stories from our meetings. Meetings are attended by those who can, depending on ones ability to travel internationally four times a year.


----------

